# viper 5901 via iphone 4s



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

is there anyway i can use the iphone 4s to arm and disarm my viper 5901. installed this alarm 3 years ago now through the help of you guys here. happy new year to all of you from canada. i hope there is a way.

thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

namyenruoj said:


> is there anyway i can use the iphone 4s to arm and disarm my viper 5901. installed this alarm 3 years ago now through the help of you guys here. happy new year to all of you from canada. i hope there is a way.
> 
> thanks


Hello Namyenruoj

And Happy New Year! I'm sure there is one, Google an apps store they may be a few bucks also you could call DEI in my signature see if they can direct you


----------

